# David Hamburger's Acoustic And Electric Slide Books - How Similar Are They?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I already own one of David Hamburger's slide instruction books, _Acoustic Slide Guitar Basics_. I was thinking of ordering his _Electric Slide Guitar_ book but do not want to do so if it is essentially the same as the acoustic one. The problem is that Amazon doesn't show a preview of the electric slide book so I cannot check for myself to determine how similar they are.

Because of that, I was wondering if anyone here owns both and, if so, could you let me know how similar they are? Is it worth owning both or are they basically repeats of each other?


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't speak to these books, but this guy has a pretty solid slide guitar method:

http://www.learningguitarnow.com/product-category/slide-guitar-courses/


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thanks.

I was ordering some other books so said screw it and ordered the electric slide one by Hamburger while I was at it.


----------

